# 2015-16 Safeguard snow removal pricing



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

My good friend sent me this last night, said I could post it if I removed the names/state. Any thoughts? I've got a few. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*30$*

30$ maybe if there is a dusting on the ground.. good luck with that!!! plus 25-30 photos, and then the chance of your idiot field rep going out and nit pick it to send you back? no ****ing thank you!!! will stick with my customers... 

and safeguard gets 10-25% of that lol...:vs_worry:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> 30$ maybe if there is a dusting on the ground


He told me there must greater than 3 inches with open removal orders...so 2 inches Monday, not enough, Tuesday sidewalks get trampled and ice packed , 2 inches more on Wed, Can't get walks clean on Thursday, Invoices "adjusted to 0.00" on Friday. Good week.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*yup*

Thus why i had to cheat on photos.. not spending 40 mins back dragging to get the tire tracks out..3 pushes 2 back drags and a quick clean and im on my way.. anything more then that im losing money. 30$ for 3"sad thing is some idiot will do it and then catch wind from billy bob that will post a sign on street corners saying he will plow for 27 a driveway..

just like that bozo that mows yards for 29.00:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

I was trying to get on with safeguard when i first started, Lucky for me my recruiter was fired and i never heard anything back from them, When i called they informed me she had been let go and said they would have someone else reach out to me, No one ever did and after all the reading about them on here I'm glad they didn't. Still out my money on the background fee though, But I’m glad that’s all, sounds like I would have been out of my home if I would of went on board with them.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

safeguard dropout said:


> My good friend sent me this last night, said I could post it if I removed the names/state. Any thoughts? I've got a few. :vs_no_no_no:


They are greedy and retarded, all I can say


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

newreo said:


> They are greedy and retarded, all I can say


Yow mean "greedy and asinine" right?


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Wannabe said:


> Yow mean "greedy and asinine" right?


Well, this would be nice way of putting it, yes
Pardon my language


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Once again why would anyone ever work for Safeguard?

If their name comes up anywhere in that conversation I am done listening.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> My good friend sent me this last night, said I could post it if I removed the names/state. Any thoughts? I've got a few. :vs_no_no_no:



All that information being requested....you're an employee....can't wait till the attorneys have a field day with this bucket of worms company...


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

And the results are in for the $30 snow removals...LMAO!!!!!!!!! Here's the email that was forwarded my way. Ha! Ha! Ha!

Hello (state) Vendors,
Only 2 people in the entire state pushed snow and closed their orders over the weekend. There was big bucks to be made, but no one took advantage. In some areas, vendors could have plowed 3 times in 2 days and had that money rolling in.
We only maintained 20% of the properties we needed to based on the snowfall. 
This weekend was a good test to see our capabilities and who is ready to go. 
I received many calls and emails from (state) asking if more work is coming, but most vendors didn’t even complete was they currently have.
I will be calling each of you to discuss, because I want to know what happened this weekend.
Thank you,
(state reps name)


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok, that's really, really, f'n funny!

Really!

Ha ha ha!! :biggrin:


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

*Ironic*



safeguard dropout said:


> And the results are in for the $30 snow removals...LMAO!!!!!!!!! Here's the email that was forwarded my way. Ha! Ha! Ha!
> 
> Hello (state) Vendors,
> Only 2 people in the entire state pushed snow and closed their orders over the weekend. There was big bucks to be made, but no one took advantage. In some areas, vendors could have plowed 3 times in 2 days and had that money rolling in.
> ...


I have received these emails all summer. The state rep asking why grass cuts were not being done? Money on the table and lost work. Simple answer is "your pricing is wrong" and move on. I had it good for a while... Getting OOA fees that covered my windshield time and fuel. We made some good honest money then they switched reps and that all ended. 
As far as snow goes I haven't signed on yet. Here's is what I can tell you. The recruiter started at 30, then $35. I gave her my price and had to politely declined when she said that the best they could do. Fast forward a few weeks and a manager reached out to me offering a significant amount more per push and no sg ins. I said I will need to know location of property's and volume. Well I haven't signed anything just yet... Be aware and ask for what you are WORTH! And you just might get it.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

IPS said:


> Well I haven't signed anything just yet...


May want to hold off...I am told there is required exterior inspection AND ICC reporting on each snow removal work order...I can't confirm this yet but I have it on word that I trust. I'll post it up when I see it.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

OK, here's your $30 "snow removal" photo and documentation requirements. Un#!**&#!believable!!!

Photo - Front Of House
Photo - Rear Of House 
Photo - Property Address 
Photo - General Property Condition
Photo - Door knock
Photo - Other vacant verification 
Photo - Before Front of Property with Address
Photo - Measurement
Photo - Before Sidewalk
Photo - After Sidewalk
Photo - Before Driveway
Photo - After Driveway
Photo - Before Walkway
Photo - After Walkway
Document - Snow Removal Ordinance 

Is the property in Convey Condition? Yes? No?
Why is the property not in Convey Condition?

Document - HUD ICC Form
Photos - Property ICC
Locks Changed Yes? No?
Property Winterized Yes? No?
Debris Removed Yes? No?
Property Secure Yes? No?
Utility Transfer Yes? No?
Pool and Hot Tub secure Yes? No?


Is anyone actually doing these?


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Lets assume for a moment that these actually paid a decent amount, who is walking through snow to get a rear photo? I don't think there is enough money that could make me want to have wet feet all day trying to walk through a foot of snow just to get a rear pic of the house. Also I hate when they ask how did you verify it was vacant with the vacancy questions. How about because you sent me here to do work!!! THAT'S HOW



safeguard dropout said:


> OK, here's your $30 "snow removal" photo and documentation requirements. Un#!**&#!believable!!!
> 
> Photo - Front Of House
> Photo - Rear Of House
> ...


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> Also I hate when they ask how did you verify it was vacant with the vacancy questions. How about because you sent me here to do work!!! THAT'S HOW


I've had it happen a few times where I was sent to do a vacancy inspection, only to find out that the property is still occupied. Just because they send you there, doesn't mean it's gonna be vacant.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

G 3 said:


> I've had it happen a few times where I was sent to do a vacancy inspection, only to find out that the property is still occupied. Just because they send you there, doesn't mean it's gonna be vacant.


I have returned to a property on day two of work on a bid approval, to find the property was re-occupied. :vs_whistle:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

The biggest red flag (aside from the fact it is Safeguard) would be the ICC reporting. How does ICC find it's way into a snow removal work order? It's nothing more than a nasty liability trap. I guess that's why they require E&O to shovel snow.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't mean that we shouldn't be verifying occupancy on all orders, but to ask the question is a little redundant. You should be asked if you are reporting it being occupied when asked to complete a preservation order how it was determined that the property is now occupied


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

safeguard dropout said:


> The biggest red flag (aside from the fact it is Safeguard) would be the ICC reporting. How does ICC find it's way into a snow removal work order? * It's nothing more than a nasty liability trap.* I guess that's why they require E&O to shovel snow.


...and that is the problem again. Now it's the vendor's problem. Ridiculous.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

A few years back in Minneapolis a homeless shelter was giving out keys to vacant foreclosed homes. We just happened to have a crew member volunteering and noticed a sheet with addresses that MATCHED some of the homes we had been maintaining. Back then we didn't do walkthroughs just scooped snow and blew out of there. It did explain why we found people shacking up in some of the homes when we had interior work orders.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> A few years back in Minneapolis a homeless shelter was giving out keys to vacant foreclosed homes.


Whoa! Who was behind that idea??! I never heard that one...did it not end well? :vs_worry:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Whoa! Who was behind that idea??! I never heard that one...did it not end well? :vs_worry:


Come on now, you gotta think big! Drop off a few shovels, keys, and an address sheet at the local homeless shelter. 

Tell them the rent is free as long as they shovel the snow and send you pics from their Obamaphone!!!:vs_mobile: Seems like the only way to make a $30 SG snow removal profitable :angel:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol. I have no idea where or how that homeless shelter got the keys but heck you can get on the Internet and find listings but downtown MSP there are some areas that are more foreclosures than homeowners. 

I personally think a worker was dropping addresses and keys. Jmo


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> Come on now, you gotta think big! Drop off a few shovels, keys, and an address sheet at the local homeless shelter.
> 
> Tell them the rent is free as long as they shovel the snow and send you pics from their Obamaphone!!!:vs_mobile: Seems like the only way to make a $30 SG snow removal profitable :angel:



Oh yeah. Reminded me... "Keep Obama in President..." Good Lord.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> Come on now, you gotta think big! Drop off a few shovels, keys, and an address sheet at the local homeless shelter.
> 
> Tell them the rent is free as long as they shovel the snow and send you pics from their Obamaphone!!!:vs_mobile: Seems like the only way to make a $30 SG snow removal profitable :angel:


As usual Brad, you are right on...I'm thinking big now...100 of these is a 6k investment...should have free money rolling by late April.:biggrin:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> As usual Brad, you are right on...I'm thinking big now...100 of these is a 6k investment...should have free money rolling by late April.:biggrin:


Save the money, just drop off the hundreds of chitty push mowers left behind from trashouts. Hell, we could prolly drop of a mop and vacuum and get refreshes done too!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> Save the money, just drop off the hundreds of chitty push mowers left behind from trashouts. !


Yes, I did consider this, but I am not sure about the availability of Obamagas. :vs_smile:


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

safeguard dropout said:


> Yes, I did consider this, but I am not sure about the availability of Obamagas. :vs_smile:


The whole industry shouldn't even be relevant, because Obama was "going to pay my mortgage" remember? I think one of the youtube yappers even said that! lol!

I will donate 3 more push mowers we trashed out today.


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

$30 per plow? Like, how big is their plow and how many can they remove in one plow?


----------

